# I Need Help With Cleaning My Tank.



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok I have a 55gal Tank with 1 small oscar and 1 pelco.
The bottom is covered with gravel.
I bought a $35 gravel cleaner and pump for it but dont know how to use it and dont wanna kill my fish. I need help
Oh and Im New Here So Hi! :mrgreen:

Edit*
I need to know how much water to pump out and thing like that!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

If you follow the directions of how to use the hose (if they gave you any), you shouldn't hurt the fish any. Just don't hit them with it, obviously. When you are using the cleaner, you scoop and swish around in the bottom of the tank and the hose will suck up a lot of your debris. I place the other end of my tube into a large bucket so it can drain somewhere besides the floor...lol. You can empty anywhere from 10-50% of the water to clean around in the bottom. 

One thing to remember is to unplug your heater before you start draining water out of the tank, it can be dangerous. 

When you think the water is clean, dump the old water in the tub or wherever. This might take you a few runs to the tub, since you have a large tank. Fill the bucket with water (I usually use kind of luke-warm water) add a dechlorinator to it if you have chlorine in your water, and slowly begin adding the fresh water back into the tank. If you can't pour it slowly, you can use a smaller pitcher and use that to transfer the water. Just keep doing that until it's full again, turn your heater back on, and you should be ok.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok my Cleaner pump puts water back in after I pump water out.
So how should i put the dechlorinator in. 
Do i add it while its being pumped in or after?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Try to add it while you're doing the water change. You need to get it neutralized pretty quickly because it's very hard on fish. You might test the pump to see how much water it pumps in 3-4 minutes in a bathtub or something. You need to know how much water is getting replaced, so you can add the proper amount of dechlorinator to keep the stress of your fish down. 

I know a few members have the type of gravel cleaner that you're talking about, so they may be able to give you a few tips that I don't know about.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

are you talking about the python syphon hose?


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes Im using the python syphon hose


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok. we use that too. the "pump" that goes onto the faucet has a piece at the bottom where you twist and pull down to SUCK water out of the tank, and when it's pushed up you fill the tank. try to get the temp. perfect. i add dechlor before any water goes into the tank and the rest as we go along.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Ok thanks alot This has been a big help


----------

